# Flavours



## VapeKing (18/10/13)

Hey Guys

Are there any flavors you are looking for that you just can't seem to get - looking for suggestions for our next shipment?


----------



## CraftyZA (18/10/13)

Specifica flavours, or vendors? 
I'm curious to try some of the big names out there. For one, I would really like to get my hands on a small bottle of boba's bounty.
And honey Melon. I'm not big on fruity flavours, But I'm sure I will love honey melon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melinda (18/10/13)

I would also like some boba's bounty see what the fuss is all about


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (18/10/13)

Have to agree with Crafty, the big names would be a treat hey. Myself, looking for a delicious somewhat sweet Chai Tea, the problem, getting it from there to here


----------



## Gizmo (19/10/13)

Amarula would be awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (19/10/13)

Gizmo said:


> Amarula would be awesome


Already on it! I just need some brandy flavour, then it willbe complete.
However, i've created a basket at tfa/tpa and decent delivery on that order that can be tracked came out at over 60 usd. So i canceled it.
Amarula is high on my priority list

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (19/10/13)

Wow way ahead of me. Well once you perfected it then I will hand over the dollas


----------



## CraftyZA (19/10/13)

Gizmo said:


> Wow way ahead of me. Well once you perfected it then I will hand over the dollas


I'm vaping a straight marula flavour right now. My only issue with it, it has very little hit. Its a 50/50 mix, yet i've vaped pure vg with more hit than this. Way to smooth for now. I still have a few tricks up my sleeve though.


----------



## VapeKing (20/10/13)

CraftyZA said:


> Specifica flavours, or vendors?
> I'm curious to try some of the big names out there. For one, I would really like to get my hands on a small bottle of boba's bounty.
> And honey Melon. I'm not big on fruity flavours, But I'm sure I will love honey melon.




Both  

Thanks for the feedback everybody we will see what we can do and get back to you all shortly! We will post updates as we have them

@Gizmo and @CraftyZA Amarula sounds lovely!


----------



## Andre (21/10/13)

Maybe some NETs (naturally extracted tobacco)?


----------



## VapeKing (30/10/13)

We will look into this for you Mathee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (25/11/13)

Also am keen to try Bobas Bounty and naturally extacted tobaccos. Another one that looks good are the Yaeliq juices. Has anyone tried them?

Did you manage to get any of these juices Vapeking? I see this is an older thread


----------



## VapeKing (25/11/13)

We are still trying to negotiate on the Bobas Bounty - Alien visions does not offer wholesale - we were thinking of doing a group buy but then max we can get is 10. Yaeliq we haven't heard of but we will look into them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeKing (26/11/13)

We got in a sample pack from a company in Arizona yesterday and Must just say their flavours are incredible - We will definitely be adding these to our range in the new year ( We bought a lot of stock with our previous order to ensure we had enough for December so we cannot buy anything right now, unless we do the group buy on the Bobas bounty - we are still trying to negotiate with them though so we can get more or at least a bit of a better price)


----------



## Andre (26/11/13)

Can you disclose the name/brand of the Arizona company for us to check out their juices?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeKing (26/11/13)

Sure it is J Vapes, here is their website
We have already discussed wholesale pricing with them and will be stocking their flavours next year.

We are looking at stocking 20 ml bottles of theirs in 6mg and 12mg

If any of you would like higher please let us know?


----------



## RIEFY (26/11/13)

I will be in for some bobas

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Silver (26/11/13)

Hi Vape King - count me in on a Bobas Bounty group buy - doesnt really matter if the initial order turns out quite expensive - I will go for it - just to try

Regards


----------



## VapeKing (26/11/13)

Ok as soon as we have confirmed that we will definitely be doing it and what the price we can organize in we will post it in the group buy section, like I said now though negotiations are in the works


----------



## Andre (26/11/13)

VapeKing said:


> Sure it is J Vapes, here is their website
> We have already discussed wholesale pricing with them and will be stocking their flavours next year.
> 
> We are looking at stocking 20 ml bottles of theirs in 6mg and 12mg
> ...


 
Thanks, VK, much appreciated.


----------



## eviltoy (26/11/13)

Whats this bobas bounty i hear of


----------



## Stroodlepuff (26/11/13)

> Whats this bobas bounty i hear of


 
Its apparently the best tobacco based flavour out there if I am not mistaken? It is raved about on other forums


----------



## eviltoy (26/11/13)

I see then I suppose I must try it then


----------



## Andre (26/11/13)

Yeah, RY4ish, probably too sweet for me, but must try if there is going to be a group buy.


----------



## CraftyZA (26/11/13)

I don't know hey. I'm curious, but the way it was described by phil... It is not the highest on my buy list. I will also buy it when it becomes a group by option. But only 10ml. Not interested in more than that for now. Will buy the 115ml if it is uber awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac (29/11/13)

VapeKing said:


> We are still trying to negotiate on the Bobas Bounty - Alien visions does not offer wholesale - we were thinking of doing a group buy but then max we can get is 10. Yaeliq we haven't heard of but we will look into them.


This sounds good, however, they do not ship internationally. Another option is to try and send it to a myusa address and get it shipped from there, however, the risks with customs will be high imo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (29/11/13)

Hey VK, any update on those negotiations?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac (2/12/13)

Silver1 said:


> Hey VK, any update on those negotiations?


I tried to order on Friday, as they had a 25% off Boba's bounty and 35% off everything else, just to be greeted by "we do not ship internationally at this stage" 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melinda (2/12/13)

@Zodiac, you can always use something like this...

http://www.myus.com/en/how-it-works/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (2/12/13)

make friends with airline staff

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zodiac (2/12/13)

Melinda said:


> @Zodiac, you can always use something like this...
> 
> http://www.myus.com/en/how-it-works/


Hi Melinda, thanks for the suggestion, i do have a myus account, and i was going to use their services, but i had a bad feeling about the courier services and customs. I have never placed an order with Alien Visions before, and i know they don't ship their e-liquids customs friendly. I didn't want to take the chance  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## iPWN (2/12/13)

We use Myus for importing watercooling parts for pc's , and have spoken to them about juice. The issue is they declare all items in the shipment so there is a chance you will have an issue with customs if there is nicotine in the juice. would not take the chance myself.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (2/12/13)

iPWN said:


> We use Myus for importing watercooling parts for pc's , and have spoken to them about juice. The issue is they declare all items in the shipment so there is a chance you will have an issue with juice. would not take the chance myself.


That is good to know, thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac (2/12/13)

iPWN said:


> We use Myus for importing watercooling parts for pc's , and have spoken to them about juice. The issue is they declare all items in the shipment so there is a chance you will have an issue with customs if there is nicotine in the juice. would not take the chance myself.


Yeah, been down that road, asked them myself as well. They used to destroy invoice for $2 (lol), but they stopped that about two months ago. But even so, the bottle would still stipulate nic, no go there. So any other ideas how we going to get our hands on the infamous Boba's bounty ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (2/12/13)

just saw that there is an importer in Germany, 25 euros for 30ml, R325. Maybe on my next trip to Germany...
https://www.vapor-freak.de/E-Liquid/Alien-Vision-E-Juice


----------



## Andre (2/12/13)

Tom said:


> just saw that there is an importer in Germany, 25 euros for 30ml, R325. Maybe on my next trip to Germany...
> https://www.vapor-freak.de/E-Liquid/Alien-Vision-E-Juice


Lol, that will break the bank. Most affordable gourmet juice to import still Heather's Heavenly Vapes, and they mark customs friendly.


----------



## Tom (2/12/13)

yeah...its a hefty price tag. Not for every day. I would just like to test what the hype is about.


----------

